# My First Goblet



## Kevin (Jan 23, 2012)

I don't have very many hours on the lathe. I mean like hardly any. So imagine my surprise to discover how hard it is to turn a goblet. I can't believe I didn't wreck it but I nearly did. That thing was starting to get like rubber so I had to stop thinning the stem. I wanted to make it thinner. maybe when it dries and stiffens up.

It's a failure but I intend to finish it when it dries anyway because it'll be alright for deco. I learned from it already so while the piece was a failure the project wasn't. I turned the bottom of the inside too thin and you can see daylight through that part. 


[attachment=1384]

[attachment=1385]

[attachment=1388]


I gave it to my wife. She thinks it's nifty and wants to figure out how to line the inside with something so she can use it. I told her I made the base too small and it would be top heavy. She said drill the stem bottom and pour in some lead. She's pretty smart that way. I hope she figures out how to line it because sanding the inside ain't no fun at all. 

Thanks for looking. 



.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 23, 2012)

And by the way, none of my tools worked very well for hollowing it out so I made one. Took a 3/16" x 14" drill bit and flattened two sides of the butt end, and put a slight curve on the top. That thing cuts great but never gouged a single time. I think because I chose a bit small enough to flex when it tried. If I'd tried to go that deep with any of my other tools I'd have twisted the thing off. 




.


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 23, 2012)

Looks good to me Kevin. Better than anything I've been able to turn lately, but I'm still in the learning stage and quite proud of my accomplishments. Good on ya for making this one. Glad to hear that you wife likes it. Which reminds me, when is she going to do some more turnings?


----------



## CodyS (Jan 24, 2012)

Kenbo said:


> Looks good to me Kevin. Better than anything I've been able to turn lately, but I'm still in the learning stage and quite proud of my accomplishments. Good on ya for making this one. Glad to hear that you wife likes it. Which reminds me, when is she going to do some more turnings?



Is anybody not in the learning stage in anything... oh wait your scroll work :wacko1:

Nice work though kevin! now I expect a matching set in FBE


----------



## Kevin (Jan 24, 2012)

cody.sheridan-2008 said:


> Is anybody not in the learning stage in anything...



I realized long ago that I'll always be in the learning stage on everything. :i_dunno:




cody.sheridan-2008 said:


> Nice work though kevin! now I expect a matching set in FBE



That is FBE, but wihtout any F's. 



.


----------



## CodyS (Jan 24, 2012)

well 'F' the rest up then! (sorry had too)


----------



## txpaulie (Jan 24, 2012)

Really looks good, Kev...
Those are not an easy turn...
Well done!

I especially like yer girl-y hand!

p


----------



## Kevin (Jan 24, 2012)

txpaulie said:


> . . .
> I especially like yer girl-y hand!
> 
> p



Thanks I take good care of myself. Regular nail appointments. Sweedish hot oil facials. Mud packs, oil of Camay all that stuff. I would be getting your order out today except I have a hair appointment and have to pick up my new gown for the Victoria's Secret convention in Dallas this weekend. :egypt1:



.


----------



## txpaulie (Jan 24, 2012)

Kevin said:


> txpaulie said:
> 
> 
> > . . .
> ...



D'oh!

(take pics!)

:flag_of_truce:

p


----------



## cabomhn (Jan 24, 2012)

I actually like it quite a bit, it has a very pleasing shaping to it that is really easy to mess up on a goblet!


----------



## mailman (Jan 27, 2012)

For your first goblet I think you did very well. My first one became a UFO. To stop the swinging around while turning a goblet put a styrofoam ball in the mouth of goblet and then bring up the tailstock to support it. Just snug it up so the ball turns while the lathe is running.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 27, 2012)

mailman said:


> To stop the swinging around while turning a goblet put a styrofoam ball in the mouth of goblet and then bring up the tailstock to support it. Just snug it up so the ball turns while the lathe is running.



That's a nice trick. Believe it or not I just roughed out another one a couple hours ago (great stress relief) and I got to thinking about how to support it, so I removed the rubber backing pad from one of my smaller disc sanders and it worked perfectly! 

I like the styrofoam better though - less weight. That thick rubber pad is heavy. Thanks for the tip. 



.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 29, 2012)

Nice turning kev, good job on coming up with and making a tool for a special task. I like to turn box elder, it works easy and sands well, for the colorful stuff I like water base poly so that the colors don't get changed, but that's just me. I have a couple chunks of be burl that I should do something with but they haven't spoken to me yet.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 29, 2012)

woodtickgreg said:


> ...I have a couple chunks of be burl that I should do something with but they haven't spoken to me yet.



They're much more fun to turn wet. They be silent now 'cause they don't want to be put to the knives. Rough turn them and they usually start talking to you. :yes:


.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 29, 2012)

Kevin said:


> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> > ...I have a couple chunks of be burl that I should do something with but they haven't spoken to me yet.
> ...


Oh they are definatly dry, they have been in the shop for about four years ish. Maybe I should wake them up soon.


----------

